# So my journey is starting!



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!!
My IVF journey is starting & suddenly I'm feeling terrified!! We have our results consultation appt next Thursday to decide which protocol we will start on.
Hoping this board is going to be my new best friend  xx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Carroll1982

Welcome to FF, I remember starting my first cycle feeling suddenly terrified felt like it had gone to quick but you get used to that feeling I don't think it goes away until you hold that little one in your arms lol. 

Good luck hun.

xxx


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Natalie
Thanks hun - I think your right, the feeling won't go away until my dreams come true!
Random but what does "bubbles" mean by your name?? X


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

We can all blow bubbles to each other to help people feel supportive, to wish them luck or just to say thank you.

xxx


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh!! Thanks hun xx


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Carroll1982,

I too am just starting my IVF/ICSI journey! Im due to recieve my protocol from the consultants any day, then its just a case of waiting for my next period!
Wishing you lots of luck on your journey! xx


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey JenMac
So we could be starting very close together! Wishing u all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to FF, Carroll1982!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Oooooh, exciting! I will have everything crossed for you! This site is very addictive, I will warn you in advance!!!

Here are a few links that I think might help you (either now or in the future).

Questions for your first cycle consultation (use the ones that apply) - CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

North West and Borders ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!           

Sue


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

We could indeed, you should keep me updated with your process! Its would be nice to have someone to talk to about feelings/ emtions/ worries etc to try and make it that little bit easier! xx


----------



## HollyA (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi JenMack & Carrol1982,

I too am so close to starting,I'm waiting for my next period (which is due anyday) and then I guess the fun begins  

I had my trial transfer & baseline scan 2 weeks ago & all was fine so fingers crossed.

Wish you both the best of luck

Xx


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Holly,

Are you on the long or short protocol?
I am just waiting for my drugs to arrive which should be Saturday and then for my period to come!
My periods are so irregular, between 28-80 days so it could be anytime!! 

Good luck with your treatment!

Sending you both hugs and lots and lots of baby dust!! xxx


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jenmack yup lets keep in touch & update on our progress!

Holly that's ace!! Looks like we will be around the same time by a month or so! Wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## HollyA (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad I found you two,im on here a lot just reading people's stories and keeping upto date with ladies at OFU but everyone's is quite far ahead and obviously the feb/march & march/April cycle buddy threads aren't up yet.

JenMack,sounds awful but in not sure,we first were in talks may 2011 and are this is furthest we've hot with it all.

What determines long or short? My periods are roughly 33 day mark which is a huge improvement on what it used to be,I'm waiting for next one so can call for my meds...waitings so hard huh & its only beginning!

Be good to help each other through...

H x


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

holly - I think the protocol depends on your AMH levels but I may be wrong!!! Which treatment centre are you under? 


JenMack - thats awful taht your period come during that huge time frame, you poor thing!  Which protocol are you going to be starting on?  Which treatment centre are you under? 


xx


----------



## HollyA (Aug 8, 2011)

I see... I'm not sure to be honest   We are having ICSI under Oxford but had everything so far at the satellite hospital in Reading as we live closer,however EC will have to be at Oxford along with other little bits can't do in Reading.

Who are you with? And what are you having?

JenMack- I pray you have a short cycle  

H xx


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Holly - I'm under Liverpool woman's - find out next Thursday which protocol ill be on etc xx


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey,
We are having ICSI at Care in Manchester, its a private clinic but funded by the NHS and they are fab! 
I'm not 100% sure why there are different protocols, all i know is that the long one takes about 6 weeks and the short about 4. you have to inject with different hormones on the long protocol at the beginning.

I ordered my meds yesterday and they should be here on Tuesday but my session with the nurse for the injection teach isn't until the 04th! So I'm hoping my period doesn't come until the 04th! If it comes sooner i will have to wait until my next cycle which could take forever!!

xxx  xxx


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Not to confuse you but iv changed my name from JenMac to Jenba!
Its what my sister called me as a child when she couldn't say Jennifer! lol

I have terrible stomach cramps so i think i'm going to start my period!!  Praying its just cramps and it holds off another 9 days!

Hope you both have a lovely weekend!   xx


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Like your name change jenba! Really hope AF holds off so u can start this cycle hun cxx


----------



## HollyA (Aug 8, 2011)

Jenba- (sweet name) oh no,hope it stays away...especially with them being so unpredictable!

On the other hand,I'm still waiting for mine to start ready to order meds,I normally have symptoms few days before but had nothing and I'm due either today or tomorrow   

Carroll1982- good luck at your appointment Thursday,I think I'm short protocol as its all pretty quick so fingers crossed yours will be too!

Hope both of you are having good weekends & look forward to any updates!

Xx


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Well still no period! Have all the symptoms though! Moody and cramps!

I don't think its going to stay away until the 04th but my meds arrive on Tuesday so if it can stay away just until tomorrow or Tuesday i think i would be ok! Iv watched a few videos on YouTube of home to mix and administer and it looks pretty simple really! My friend is a nurse and has offered to come and do them for me if i struggle as my DH is very heavy handed and not sure i trust him with a needle! lol 

Hope your period arrives soon Holly! The waiting around is the worst part! I just really want to get started now! 

xxx   xxx


----------



## julieglyde (Feb 9, 2012)

Im starting toooo!

Just found out we are on long protocol with lots of scary drugs  

Due to start mid FEB, its so strange all of a sudden ur life is like an ER episode  

Jules


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jen bet ur so anxious waiting for your period!!! Hugs xx glad you've got a friend who can help 

Julie - hey!!! So another person starting real soon! Hope ur doing ok.


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Its finally arrived!!  Only slight spotting but its a start!  Should be in full flow tomorrow so should be able to start stimming on Wed 30th! 

Hi Jules, there seems to be lots of people starting soon! Wishing you lots and lots of luck xxx


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wahoo that's fab!!!!! Keep us updated hunni x


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

Well after it showing promise of starting yesterday its today totally stopped and cant start the menopur until iv had a "full bleed" so frustrating!

How are you all getting on? Holly did yours arrive yet!? 

Iv not been sleeping very well this week as I'm so nervous about doing my first jab! I need to get the first one over with soon before i go mad but need to wait for my body to decide what its doing!! xxx


----------



## mrsf87 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I am excited to read about all your cycles starting - wishing lots of baby dust to you all.

Jenba - the first injection is always the worst, I still feel sick thinking about it. I used to think "each needle is full of baby dust" and that helped!

I really wish you all the best of luck!!
xxx


----------



## HollyA (Aug 8, 2011)

Jenba-I'm still waiting   I've spent 3 years praying for no periods (3yrs ttc) & the one time I need it to come,it's not!! Grrrr!! 
I've slight stomach pains & sore boobs but I've had for few days now & still no AF!!

Sorry about your delay in stimming,seems like luck is not quite on our side just yet!

Welcome Julie-glad we've got another starter with us!

Carroll1982-how are things with you?

H x


----------



## TillyMe (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Lovelies,

I too will be starting my baby journey in Feb! Got a call from the drugs company that I should be receiving my drugs on the 4th! So nervous about the whole process as it is my first ICSI cycle and especially with an unexpected low AMH  Been reading loads of success stories so keeping fingers and toes crossed that I respond well to the drugs.
Good luck and spreading baby dust to all!! X


----------



## julieglyde (Feb 9, 2012)

Let's have lots of positive thinking for us Feb ladies  

Joules x


----------



## Jenba (Sep 20, 2012)

My AF finally arrived fully today, and god do I know about it! Iv always had very painful periods but this has been horrendous! Had to take the day off work and have been between a hot bath and the sofa and hot water bottle!!

First Menopur jab tomorrow so will let you know how it goes!
Hopefully yours will be here soon Holly!

Hi TillyMe! There are so many of us starting out in Feb! It's lovely to have all you ladies going through the same thing at the same time!  (although it would be a lot nicer if none of us had to do this)!!

xxx


----------



## TillyMe (Jan 23, 2013)

Jenba, that's fantastic news! Woohoo!! Pain aside, at least you can move on to the next step...hope you are feeling better  
X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ladies!

Perhaps it would be good for you to join the Cycle Buddies section. There you can chat to others undergoing treatment - CLICK HERE They have January/February and February/March threads.

Good luck to you all             

Sue


----------



## HollyA (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome Tillyme!!  

And Jenba,great news yours arrived...mine arrived this morning!!!!   

However I need to inform Oxford but won't start meds til March I'm told so I'm in for a long wait,behind you girls but looking forward to your success stories!!

Don't envy your pain hun but its got to be worth it! 

Xxx


----------



## HollyA (Aug 8, 2011)

Ladies,just quick question to clear up my confusion.

I rang OFU and told them my period date and they told me the drug company will contact me within the next 14 days and paperwork will be sent out to us...

Can I ask what happened from there and what the drug company do and say etc??

I like that I'm moving forward but the unknown is a little confusing. OFU told me we'd need to make an appointment to discuss how to do the meds but when did you girls make your appointment and how did it all work

H xx


----------



## Carroll1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jenba sorry your having an awful period hunni xx

I have just got back from my consultation apt, I need to ring LWH on the 1st day on my next period which is due in about 10 days, I will then start drugs on day 23 of that cycle!  Its all real now  X


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello ladies 

I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site.

As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves. It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in areas such as the IVF General chat - CLICK HERE or cycle buddies - CLICK HERE

Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side.

Take care and I wish you all luck and babydust for your upcoming cycles             

Sue


----------



## HollyA (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be march/April cycle as I'm not due to start treatment until beginning of march so ill wait for that to get going. 

Will check out other threads until then...

Jenba ill keep upto date with you on the feb/march thread....exciting & good luck!!

H xx


----------

